# Anyone been to "The Mezz" in Dundrum cinemas?



## DaveD (4 Jul 2007)

Just wondering if anyones been to "The Mezz" in Dundrum cinemas? Haven't been to this complex yet and notice they have this "luxury" area available, tickets are €17.50 rather than €9.60 for the regular area, but you do get a small popcorn and drink included.

Is it worth it or should I stick with the masses in the cheap seats?


----------



## KalEl (4 Jul 2007)

DaveD said:


> Just wondering if anyones been to "The Mezz" in Dundrum cinemas? Haven't been to this complex yet and notice they have this "luxury" area available, tickets are €17.50 rather than €9.60 for the regular area, but you do get a small popcorn and drink included.
> 
> Is it worth it or should I stick with the masses in the cheap seats?


 
It is worth it...the seats are very comfortable and you are not limited to one small popcorn and drink.


----------



## DaveD (4 Jul 2007)

KalEl said:


> It is worth it...the seats are very comfortable and you are not limited to one small popcorn and drink.



Thanks KalEl, you mean I could gorge myself on popcorn and soft drinks for the duration of the movie?


----------



## KalEl (4 Jul 2007)

DaveD said:


> Thanks KalEl, you mean I could gorge myself on popcorn and soft drinks for the duration of the movie?


 
Well, I generally take two of each but I've seen people take more. Some people go out and get more mid-movie. The stuff is more or less just there for you to help yourself. I like the reclining seats too.


----------



## purpeller (4 Jul 2007)

I've been to the Swords branch (same owners) "luxury" showing and wasn't that impressed.  The seats are bigger and more comfy but the popcorn was one small bag, stale and you couldn't get water instead of fizzy or alchololic drinks!  I felt it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Trish2006 (4 Jul 2007)

Interestingly Movies@Swords are only €9.30 for an adult ticket.  Personally I wouldn't pay €17.50 to go to the cinema no matter how much popcorn I got.


----------



## DaveD (4 Jul 2007)

Trish2006 said:


> Interestingly Movies@Swords are only €9.30 for an adult ticket.  Personally I wouldn't pay €17.50 to go to the cinema no matter how much popcorn I got.



You might if you had to arrange babysitters well in advance, couldn't do it very often, and were going to buy the popcorn anyway! An extra couple of euro on top of the ticket/popcorn/drink would be money well spend to sit in comfort for a few hours.


----------



## Purple (4 Jul 2007)

Trish2006 said:


> Interestingly Movies@Swords are only €9.30 for an adult ticket.  Personally I wouldn't pay €17.50 to go to the cinema no matter how much popcorn I got.


 I would just so I didn't have to mix with people who wouldn't


----------



## Trish2006 (4 Jul 2007)

I do have to organise a babysitter.  Have booked for Harry Potter for Sat week and haven't been to the cinema in about 6 mths.  We'll buy popcorn but I'm not really a soft drink person and no alcohol at the moment cos I'm pg.  But I think the regular seats are comfy enough, I know many people are happy to pay it but I just think it's too much.


----------



## gipimann (4 Jul 2007)

Trish2006 said:


> Interestingly Movies@Swords are only €9.30 for an adult ticket. Personally I wouldn't pay €17.50 to go to the cinema no matter how much popcorn I got.


 
General admission for 1 adult in the eveningtime is €9.30.  Entry to The Mezz in Swords is €17.50 with the extras as outlined earlier.

Don't know if I'd pay extra myself to be surrounded by demon popcorn-eaters!!


----------

